
Google just released its internal tool to collaborate on AI - a_d
https://qz.com/1113999/nerds-rejoice-google-just-released-its-internal-tool-to-collaborate-on-ai/
======
singularity2001
I was hoping to see a project which allows users to collaboratively train an
AI model, so that open source projects can compete with corporate clusters of
100 GPUs. (e.g. to create useful speech recognition engines etc)

------
danqing
We've also been working on ML collaboration at
[https://www.tinymind.com](https://www.tinymind.com). In addition to training
models collaboratively, we have free, hosted Jupyter notebooks for both Python
2 and 3 with popular ML frameworks that you may want to check out :)

~~~
kevinyen
Interesting. I like the simple design/interface you've put on top of the
various ML engines, including how to tweak them. Overall approach reminds me a
bit of Digital Ocean's friendly UI for servers/hosting. Haven't tried the
collab features yet.

------
ausjke
Looks like I can not really use it just yet, need sign up and then be put into
a waiting list.

Is it true that Collaborate is on Python 2.7? Since everything is switching to
3.x these days it would be nice they can update Python version as well. This
tool is built on top of ipython-notebook(jupyter) which supports 3.x
officially already

------
zimablue
Does anyone have a more in depth source or a link to the source code?

I'm currently using a slightly hacked Jupyterhub to do what I assume is the
same thing, I can't work out from that article (maybe I missed it) wheree the
kernel actually runs with this?

It's not useful to me unless you can self-host and hack it. If that's possible
and they add python3 will probably end up putting it into prod.

~~~
megamindbrian2
GitHub.com/jupyter

~~~
zimablue
Thanks for replying but I know what Jupyter is and I'm already using
Jupyterhub. My question was on more details/source code for this Google
service that they've built on top of Jupyter which looks equivalent to a
hosted Jupyterhub.

~~~
williamstein
I think it's a completely new UI that some people at Google built from
scratch, which is much easier for them to do realtime sync with using their
API ([https://developers.google.com/google-
apps/realtime/realtime-...](https://developers.google.com/google-
apps/realtime/realtime-quickstart)). I think they felt there were also some
usability issues with the standard Jupyter UI when sync was added in. (Source:
I visited the group writing this a few years ago at Google and they showed me
a demo which looked just like this.)

------
bitL
For googlers, how does this differ from datalore.io?

~~~
d--b
Looks the same to me...

------
megamindbrian2
I already signed up for their free CPU cycles.

------
tandav
doesn't work in Safari

~~~
gsich
Use Firefox

~~~
Drdrdrq
> ...supports Python 2.7 and has to be used on Google Chrome.

Looks like that's not possible.

------
amelius
> With Colaboratory, users create notebooks, or documents, that can be
> simultaneously edited like Google Docs.

I wonder how Google came up with this "feature". If there's one thing I don't
need, it's other users editing my code behind my back. Probably a case of
"just because we can".

~~~
jitl
Would you say the same thing about the collaborative editing features in Docs?

> If there's one thing I don't need, it's other users editing my _prose_
> behind my back.

To me, this sounds like a fantastic teaching tool, a fantastic pairing tool, a
fantastic interview tool, and a cool way to collaborate on scripts where Git
would have too much friction.

I think this sort of tool can even scale up to projects larger than a single
file — I’ve used Floobits ([https://floobits.com/](https://floobits.com/)) to
co-op edit whole Django webapps in Intellij. It’s super fluid and productive
to use co-editing tools to very quickly collaborate on new feature build-outs,
either pairing together on a single file or splitting work between Frontend
and backend concerns.

~~~
amelius
> Would you say the same thing about the collaborative editing features in
> Docs?

Yes, a simple "sync" button that pulls in the updates and merges the
differences (like git) would do for me, and in fact would cause much less
confusion than somebody editing behind my back.

~~~
wastedhours
Then perhaps this isn't for you? Collaboration tools such as these are
fantastic for some teams and use cases.

